# Many websites in large text!



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

A couple of months ago I did something to my computer which I have no idea how to change back! When I go on the internet some websites (e.g. FF, google, sainsburys online shopping, TV guide) are all in a large text and therefore only some of the website is shown on the screen at once - its so frustrating!

Does anyone have any idea how to change the font size back so all websites are back in normal sized font!

Thanks
Kylecat xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

hi
hold the CTRL key down and scroll your mouse wheel up or down to adjust


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Kylecat have you got a page drop down thing (sorry, not very technical here!   )  At the top right of my browser is a page drop down and it has text size as an option - mine is set as medium.

Hope that helps
Jovi x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies for your advice - I have solved the problem!  

Dizzi - congratulations on your pregnancy

Thanks again
Kylecat xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Kylecat


----------

